# mfi(4) errors on LSI MegaRAID SAS driver



## cucu007 (Jan 22, 2011)

I was going over the log this morning and my box is showing some kernel errors, can someone provide input regarding this and how it can posible be fix. Thank you in advance.


```
Jan 22 17:23:51 plato kernel: mfi0: 2595 (349032232s/0x0001/info) - VD 00/0 power policy changed to [ID=00,dps=0, cps=6] (from 
[ID=00,dps=0, cps=1])
Jan 22 17:23:51 plato kernel: mfi0: 2596 (349032232s/0x0002/info) - Power state change on PD 1d(e0xf5/s0) from ON(0) to POWERSAVE(1)
Jan 22 17:23:51 plato kernel: mfi0: 2597 (349032232s/0x0002/info) - Power state change on PD 1e(e0xf5/s1) from ON(0) to POWERSAVE(1)
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2598 (349032232s/0x0002/info) - Unexpected sense: PD 1d(e0xf5/s0) Path 500062b200023310, CDB: 2a 00 03 95 74 
bf 00 00 14 00, Sense: 2/04/02
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2599 (349032232s/0x0002/info) - Power state change on PD 1d(e0xf5/s0) from POWERSAVE(1) to TRANSITION(ff)
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2600 (349032232s/0x0002/info) - Unexpected sense: PD 1e(e0xf5/s1) Path 500062b200023311, CDB: 2a 00 03 95 74 
bf 00 00 14 00, Sense: 2/04/02
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2601 (349032232s/0x0002/info) - Power state change on PD 1e(e0xf5/s1) from POWERSAVE(1) to TRANSITION(ff)
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2602 (349032232s/0x0002/info) - Unexpected sense: PD 1d(e0xf5/s0) Path 500062b200023310, CDB: 00 00 00 00 00 
00, Sense: 2/04/02
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2603 (349032232s/0x0002/info) - Unexpected sense: PD 1e(e0xf5/s1) Path 500062b200023311, CDB: 00 00 00 00 00 
00, Sense: 2/04/02
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2604 (349032242s/0x0002/info) - Power state change on PD 1e(e0xf5/s1) from TRANSITION(ff) to ON(0)
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2605 (349032242s/0x0001/info) - VD 00/0 power policy changed to [ID=00,dps=0, cps=fe] (from [ID=00,dps=0, 
cps=6])
Jan 22 17:24:01 plato kernel: mfi0: 2606 (349032242s/0x0002/info) - Power state change on PD 1d(e0xf5/s0) from TRANSITION(ff) to ON(0)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2011)

Seems related to mfi(4), the LSI MegaRAID SAS driver.


----------



## cucu007 (Jan 23, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Seems related to mfi(4), the LSI MegaRAID SAS driver.



Do you recommend that I update the kernel driver and see if the error go away, what is your take in reference to this driver?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2011)

I have no take on this, just pointing you to the likely source of these messages, which may not even be _error_ messages, but mere notices. If you don't mind running non-release code, you could try 8.2-RC or 7.4-RC.


----------



## cucu007 (Jan 24, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I have no take on this, just pointing you to the likely source of these messages, which may not even be _error_ messages, but mere notices. If you don't mind running non-release code, you could try 8.2-RC or 7.4-RC.



Thank u for the pointer, as u said it probably is nothing important just a notice...I always panic when I see weird messages in my log. I will try using the OEM driver from LSI and see if that fix it. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## cucu007 (Jan 24, 2011)

After loading the latest driver for the LSi controller. I am getting no errors, is there a way to recommend the integration of the driver in the upcoming 8.2 release. It would surely help others that are using this controller (MegaRAID SAS 9280-24i4e). DutchDaemon since you are a moderator maybe you can assist me with that. I will attach the drive file to this post.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2011)

You should probably ask this on the mailing lists, because that's where the developers incorporating drivers are located. It is not unlikely that there's already work underway to do this for 7.4/8.2-RELEASE. You can also contact the author of the driver (see near the end of mfi(4) -> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=mfi&sektion=4#end).


----------



## cucu007 (Jan 24, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You should probably ask this on the mailing lists, because that's where the developers incorporating drivers are located. It is not unlikely that there's already work underway to do this for 7.4/8.2-RELEASE. You can also contact the author of the driver (see near the end of mfi(4) -> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=mfi&sektion=4#end).



Thank you DutchDaemon, I contacted the driver maintainer, I will report back when I hear back from Scott....hopefully with good news.


----------



## cucu007 (Jan 28, 2011)

I never hear anything from scott, maybe he is away or really busy...Hopefully someone else can dig into this issue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 29, 2011)

Try http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-drivers or any list that looks applicable from http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2011)

It might help to retitle this thread so that it does not refer to vague "kernel errors" but "mfi(4) errors on LSI MegaRAID SAS driver".


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what it's called!


----------



## cucu007 (Jan 29, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That's what it's called!



Thank you DutchDaemon, I will see if the list is able to assist or hunt down this warning/notifications.


----------



## cucu007 (Jan 29, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> It might help to retitle this thread so that it does not refer to vague "kernel errors" but "mfi(4) errors on LSI MegaRAID SAS driver".



Yeah, looks like your idea makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got a server installed with an LSI MegaSAS RAID card two weeks ago.  It was producing the same cryptic messages.  It turns out the controller has an aggressive power save mode that sleeps the disks after a period of inactivity.  The mfi(4) driver reports these power state transitions as such.

Once I disabled all the power saving features in the MegaSAS bios configuration tool, these messages stopped.  It was kind of unnerving to have a remote system hang over ssh for 5-7 seconds while the RAID card spun up the drives anyway...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2011)

cucu007, does that help solve your problem?


----------



## cucu007 (Feb 9, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> cucu007, does that help solve your problem?



Yes DutchDaemon, that did it. I am sorry for not replying any earlier. Thank you for all your help...the bios of the controller is the key in solving this.


----------

